# Can somebody please indentify this boat make?



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

http://www.sailnet.com/photogallery/showphoto.php/photo/2457/cat/500/ppuser/139447


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hmm... it appears to be a small cutter...do you know how long it is, or have any other photos of the boat. You can't really see the cabin and sheer line details from this photo.


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

It has a canoe stern and is about 32 - 34' long...unfortunately its the only pic I have


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

It's not a C30. Wait, maybe... no, it's not...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sailhog- It appears the meds are wearing off... 


sailhog said:


> It's not a C30. Wait, maybe... no, it's not...


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

are you sure? ha ha


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

What is the hull made of???


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

frp I would think.....I originally thought it might be a Willard 8 ton world cruiser, but its not.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks like something Bill Crealock designed to me but it's not a 34'er or a 37'er. Maybe a Cabo Rico.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Sailhog- It appears the meds are wearing off...


Sailingdog,
You know what tipped me off that it is not a C30 is the cotter pin on the bobstay turnbuckle. Different make and model entirely...


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Cabo Rico don't have canoed sterns though.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Sapperwhite said:


> Cabo Rico don't have canoed sterns though.


Hmm, well it does help if you read the entire post I guess. Stupid Wombat.

Did Crealock do anything smaller than 34' with a canoe stern ? (and I don't think it's a Westail unless it has a modified bow.)


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

tdw said:


> Hmm, well it does help if you read the entire post I guess. Stupid Wombat.
> 
> Did Crealock do anything smaller than 34' with a canoe stern ?


Westsail 32, but thats not one of them.

well in part......he did some of the westsail 32, but not the hull


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

It looks ALMOST like a Pacific Seacraft Mariah (PS31). It has to be a Crealock design of some sort.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

labatt said:


> It looks ALMOST like a Pacific Seacraft Mariah (PS31). It has to be a Crealock design of some sort.


Its not a Mariah. The Mariah has the same bow as I do, I just don't have the canoe stern.

It might be an Atkin


----------



## FrankLanger (Dec 27, 2005)

It looks to me like a Seaward--similar style, lines, colours, etc.
Frank.


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

I first thought a PS 34..edit.. but it has 4 ports not 5.


----------



## freddy4888 (Nov 16, 2006)

I think it is a 32' Seaward


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

TAK said:


> I first thought a PS 34..edit.. but it has 4 ports not 5.


And no PSC has that bow.


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

I will see the boat again on Thursday and ask the owner...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My vote is that it's a Crealock design, and that it looks pretty PSC-like. And though it is reminiscent of a Seaward, they do not have canoe sterns.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It is hard to tell for certain without more pictures. I would say it looks like A Pacific Seacraft 31 to me. I agree with the Bill Crealock idea.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I'm saying some sort of modified PSC.


----------



## astraeus (Jan 30, 2006)

My guess, Hans Christian.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

She would look to be a Dana 24, see http://yachtworld.com/core/listing/...d=100&luom=126&man=dana&slim=quick&searchtype= for an example.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

PS Orion maybe - the bow and ports are the same


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Umm... he said it was 32-34' LOA....





sailingfool said:


> She would look to be a Dana 24, see http://yachtworld.com/core/listing/...d=100&luom=126&man=dana&slim=quick&searchtype= for an example.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Sailormann said:


> PS Orion maybe - the bow and ports are the same


I can guarantee with 100% certainty that she is no Orion(see my avatar). Orions, Flickas, Mariahs, and PSC 25s all have a planking detail molded into the hull, almost like lapstrake. The only non-Crealock PSC with canoe sterns are the 25 and Mariah.

The thing that looks PSC about her most is the cockpit and cabintop. No PSC has that bow, unless someone drastically modified her.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Maybe a Morris Leigh?


----------



## stevemac00 (Feb 16, 2007)

First glance thought it was Mariah. It's possible the bow sprit was damaged and replaced.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

stevemac00 said:


> First glance thought it was Mariah. It's possible the bow sprit was damaged and replaced.


Look...... here is the Orion bow with the bowsprit removed:

















The Orion and the Mariah share the same bow....see here
http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...te=1161068400000&photo_name=null&photo=1&url=

There is no way at all that is a Mariah, it doesn't have the planking detail molded in, it doesn't have the molded in rubstrake that runs the full length of the hull and sticks out about an inch (kinda noticeable).


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

The PC31 or the Morris Leigh 30 seem to be the closest thus far but the ports don't quite match with the pictures of either that I've seen.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> Umm... he said it was 32-34' LOA....


yes - but that wouldn't be the first case of exaggeration on here... always unintentional of course


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> Orions, Flickas, Mariahs, and PSC 25s all have a planking detail molded into the hull, almost like lapstrake.


Hadn't noticed that but when I look at the pictures it is indeed there.... no canoe stern either so guess it must be a Bermuda 40 then huh


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

The boat in question almost looks like this one which is a Southern Cross 31..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It could be a Ryder boat... maybe not a Southern Cross... but maybe one of the related boats made by CE Ryder from that time period.


----------



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

The Babas have that lapstrake look. Other than that though, it's Baba-ish.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

I just noticed this thread. I can tell you definitively that the boat in question is NOT a Pacific Seacraft model (the Crealock 31 does not look anything like this boat, and the earlier Mariah 31 has a much longer bowsprit.) Nor is it any kind of Morris.

I believe it is an Alajuela 33, a Ray Richards design built in California.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

John...I think you may have nailed it. Here's a pix from the only one on yacht world.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

camaraderie said:


> John...I think you may have nailed it. Here's a pix from the only one on yacht world.


ok cam, im in suspense. fill us in


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

John is correct -

http://www.sailboatspecs.com/sailboatspecs/boatimages/A/Alajuela33-Cutter.jpg


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Congrats John...Alleluja 33 ....stumped the rest of us! Do you know who did the design or anything about the boat?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cam-

He said it was a Ray Richards design out of California.


camaraderie said:


> Congrats John...Alleluja 33 ....stumped the rest of us! Do you know who did the design or anything about the boat?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> Cam-
> 
> He said it was a Ray Richards design out of California.


not familiar with the name, is that the bastard child of ray charles and little richard? he designed one nice boat!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

JohnRPollard said:


> I just noticed this thread. I can tell you definitively that the boat in question is NOT a Pacific Seacraft model (the Crealock 31 does not look anything like this boat, and the earlier Mariah 31 has a much longer bowsprit.) Nor is it any kind of Morris.
> 
> I believe it is an Alajuela 33, a Ray Richards design built in California.


By Jove, he's got it. Well done that man.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

It is the little sister to the much better known Alajuela 38, a cutter rigged, full-keeld double ender based on Atkin's Ingrid ketch (which in turn was based on the Archer lifeboat designs). They were popular in the late-70's, back during the Westsail era, and built in So. California too. We have a couple 38's moored at our marina. 

I know even less about the 33. We passed one once about ten years ago while circling for a mooring in Annapolis. The bowsprit was suspicious, and in response to my hale the owner confirmed the make and model of the boat. Alajuela had earned a well deserved reputation for high quality metal fabrication, including cleats, gudgeons, portlights etc in bronze, and nice solid stainless work on the bowsprit/platforms. In the OP's photo, the sprit design was the giveaway.

I'm not sure when Alajuela closed-up, probably in the late-70's or early 80's. Someone on the list can probably fill-in the details.


----------



## stevemac00 (Feb 16, 2007)

I didn't catch it. Great job. I believe most were owner finished boats - kinda custom as I recall. They've sailed around the world. There's an active Alajuela list on sailnet - the other one. There's a great guy on list named Rod Jermaine who helped build them and has a lot of information - he's helped a lot of people with his knowledge.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks John. 
I was starting to foam at the mouth with each new PSC suggestion.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Raymond Richards is probably most notable for designing several offshore boats for Cheoy Lee (32, 38, 39, & 41) the Haida 26, and several boats for Ranger boats of Kent ( R26, R24, R20 ).

I own a R24, she's a sweet, well mannered little keel boat. The R20s around here have a cult following and still race one design despite their smaller numbers. A lot of folks I've talked to here in the PNW know about him, probably due to Ranger Boats.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*thought it might be a Roberts 341...*

Hey all, thought it might be a Bruce Roberts 341... But, alas, I was wrong.


----------



## mike dryver (May 13, 2006)

uspirate i've got to tell i love your cabintop ornament. really PERKS UP the boat!


----------

